# Quando avessi finito lui stesso mi avrebbe riaccompagnato



## zipp404

Mi chiedo come ricostruire in discorso diretto la frase seguente riportata in discorso indiretto:

_Parla un avvocato:_

[L'ispettore mi accompagnò all'infermeria della prigione dove era stato ricoverato il detenuto che aveva tentato di impiccarsi].  _Disse che potevo fare con comodo.  Quando avessi finito lui stesso mi avrebbe riaccompagnato all'uscita_.

Voto per:  _Faccia pure con comodo, avvocato.  Quando avrà finito io La riaccompagnerò all'uscita_.

È la forma del testo originale al congiuntivo _Quando *avessi *finito_ quella a confondermi perché secondo il mio manuale di grammatica la frase riportata in discorso indiretto avrebbe dovuto essere formulata con il condizionale composto e cioè:

_Disse che potevo fare con comodo.  Quando *avrei finito* lui stesso mi *avrebbe riaccompagnato* all'uscita_.

Sbaglio?

Carissimi Necsus, Ursu-lab, Yulan, dove siete?

_*Grazie!*_


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Zippy,
Secondo me "quando" viene usato perché introduce una proposizione a mezza strada tra temporale e condizionale. Al discorso diretto, si dice spesso "se avrà finito, ecc..." per essere cortese, invece del più diretto "la riaccompagno personalmente".
Stammi bene!


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Zipp 

Sull'onda del suggerimento di Matou _[ciao Matou!],_ ti dirò che secondo me "_quando_" ha proprio valore condizionale e, di conseguenza, la frase richiede il congiuntivo; prova a sostituirlo con un "se": 

"(_Quando) Se avessi finito, lui stesso mi avrebbe riaccompagnato all'uscita"_

Comunque ... aspetta sempre Necsus! 

Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Yulan,
Grazie della conferma.
Bizz.
F.


----------



## zipp404

Ciao Matou e Yulan 

Quindi l'ispettore, rivolgendosi all'avvocato, disse _cortesemente_ in discorso diretto:

«Faccia pure con comodo, avvocato.  _Se [?Quando] avesse finito_ io La _riaccompagnero_ all'uscita»

e questi (l'avvocato) lo riporta in discorso indireto:

«L'ispettore mi disse che _potevo fare_ con comodo.  Quando avessi finito lui stesso mi avrebbe riaccompagnato all'uscita»

È corretto?  Mi chiedo però perché viene usata la congiunzione Quando nel discorso indiretto al posto di _se_.

Ah, sono le 9, ora di andare a classe.  A presto!!!

.


----------



## Yulan

Zipp ,

Scusami, ma temo di avere frainteso il tuo dubbio: credevo fosse ..._ "la forma del testo originale al congiuntivo Quando avessi finito quella a confonderti" _

Trasformando il discorso indiretto:



> _Disse che potevo fare con comodo. Quando avessi finito lui stesso mi avrebbe riaccompagnato all'uscita_


 
in discorso diretto, certo, direi la stessa cosa che hai detto tu:

L'ispettore: "Faccia con comodo. Quando avrà finito, la riaccompagnerò io stesso all'uscita."


----------



## angelica1985

secondo me la frase in discorso diretto sarebbe.
Faccia pure con comodo. Se dovesse finire, me lo dica. La riaccompagnero' io stesso all'uscita.

Pero' in effetti hai ragione tu....la frase in discorso indiretto e' formulata un po' maluccio.........


----------



## ursu-lab

Ciao Zipp! Eccomi! Ci provo...
La tua trascrizione in discorso diretto è perfetta. Se ci fai caso (sicuramente l'hai già fatto  ), nel discorso indiretto si tratta di riferire un futuro nel passato, che in italiano si fa appunto col condizionale composto (l'avrebbe riaccompagnato), quindi l'antecedente richiede, per rispettare la concordanza, il congiuntivo trapassato (quando avesse finito). Come nel periodo ipotetico. E il "quando" significa solo "quando", e non "qualora/se".




> _Disse che potevo fare con comodo. (sottinteso) Mi disse che quando avessi finito __lui stesso mi *avrebbe riaccompagnato* all'uscita_.


Mi disse: ti accompagnerò, quando avrai finito -> Mi disse che mi avrebbe accompagnato quando ..... avessi finito.

Non si può scrivere con nessun altro tempo o modo. L'unica alternativa possibile sarebbe quella di evitare di coniugare il verbo con un modo finito: 

mi disse che mi avrebbe accompagnato dopo aver finito/una volta finito.

Un altro esempio trovato in rete con "finché" con valore di "fino a quando":

Jon gli _disse che finchè_ il leader, un mandaloriano di nome Sherruk, non fosse stato eliminato, le violenze si sarebbero perpetrate all'infinito. 

Discorso diretto:
Jon disse: finché il leader non sarà eliminato, le violenze si perpetreranno all'infinito.

È identica alla tua.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie Ursu-lab,

Siccome la tua spiegazione non mi convinceva completamente, mi hai fatto pensare a consultare il Treccanii, e adesso, capisco meglio l'uso del congiuntivo:

*quando* avv., cong. e s. m. [lat. _quando_]. – 
*2.* cong. Introduce proposizioni secondarie di valore temporale, avversativo, condizionale, o causale e insieme condizionale. ​*a.* Con valore temporale (...).Oltre che l’indicativo può reggere anche il congiuntivo nel caso che il tempo dell’azione sia prospettato con indeterminatezza: _ti prometto_, _q_. _io muoia_, _di lasciarti tutta la mia roba_ (Leopardi).​Un saluto .


----------



## ursu-lab

Anche questa frase è simile:

e ci disse di non rientrare nelle celle _quando (nel momento in cui) fosse finito_ l'allarme, *...


*È vero che in quest'esempio si poteva anche usare un imperfetto (quando finiva l'allarme), ma nel caso di Zipp c'è quel condizionale composto che è impossibile eliminare.


----------



## zipp404

Ciao Ursu-lab,

Santa Lucia.  Adesso è chiarissimo.     La frase in discorso diretto «Quando avrà finito io La riaccompagnerò all'uscita» nel passaggio al discorso indiretto viene formulata quasi fosse  un periodo ipotetico della irrealità (anche se ovviamnte *non* lo è).

«Quando avrà finito io stesso La accompagnato all'uscita»  --> «Disse che quando avessi finito lui stesso mi avrebbe accompagnato all'uscita».

_Grazie_!


----------



## Necsus

> [L'ispettore mi accompagnò all'infermeria della prigione dove era stato ricoverato il detenuto che aveva tentato di impiccarsi].
> _Disse che potevo fare con comodo. Quando avessi finito lui stesso mi avrebbe riaccompagnato all'uscita_.


Zipp, io francamente ho il sospetto che qui il nostro autore abbia scelto una soluzione che si può anche non condividere. È sempre difficile giungere a conclusioni univoche quando si parla di congiuntivo, proprio per la natura stessa di questo modo verbale, però la mia opinione è che in questo caso non abbia alcuna ragion d'essere. Non mi sembra che l'ispettore possa mettere in dubbio che l'avvocato finirà quello che deve fare, cioè parlare con il detenuto, visto che gliene concede tutto il tempo e che mi pare comunque difficile stabilire quale sia una fine oggettiva della cosa. 
Se quindi il compimento dell'azione descritta nella subordinata è certo, non vedo perché metterlo in dubbio ricorrendo al congiuntivo. 
La congiunzione temporale _quando_, come già detto nella discussione, non richiede di norma il congiuntivo, e la frase che riporti non contiene a mio avviso alcuna indeterminatezza, né ipotesi, dubbio o incertezza che lo giustifichino, infatti tutti concordano su come l'hai volta al discorso diretto: 'quando avrà finito [dato certo], la riaccompagnerò'. Nella subordinata viene usato il condizionale composto perché si tratta di un futuro nel passato, e io lo userei anche nella reggente (posteriore a 'disse'), come suggerisce il 'tuo manuale di grammatica'.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus,
Direi che, se vogliamo veramente far sul sottile, c'è un'indeterminatezza, minore, che porta sul momento esatto in cui il narratore finirà. E questo, unito alla professione del protagonista (), dovrebbe bastare a spiegare l'uso del congiuntivo, non ti pare?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Matou. Che dirti? La mia lettura è che l'azione si concluderà sicuramente e il fatto che l'ispettore riaccompagni l'avvocato sarà comunque successivo alla sua conclusione, quindi il congiuntivo non è motivato. Ma per definizione l'indeterminatezza è difficilmente... determinabile!


----------



## zipp404

Necsus said:


> Nella subordinata viene usato il condizionale composto perché si tratta di un futuro nel passato, e io lo userei anche nella reggente (posteriore a 'disse'), come suggerisce il 'tuo manuale di grammatica'.


  Ecco, ciò che volevo dire prima:



zipp404 said:


> ..... È la forma del testo originale al congiuntivo '_Quando *avessi *finito_' quella a confondermi perché secondo il mio manuale di grammatica la frase riportata in discorso indiretto avrebbe dovuto essere formulata con il condizionale composto e cioè: _Disse che potevo fare con comodo.  Quando *avrei finito* lui stesso mi *avrebbe riaccompagnato* all'uscita_.


 EDIT .... A meno che l'autore non abbia voluto inserire nella frase l'apprensione del direttore della prigione rispetto alle *conseguenze legali* potenzialmente derivanti dal tentato di suicido del detenuto per via di violenze per imporre la disciplina, ecc.

Qundi forse quel '_Quando avessi finito_ ...' serve ad alludere ad una apprensione o incertezza da parte del direttore:  '_*se* [io l'avvocato ] avessi [mai] finito [con questa storia]..._' 

È una soluzione  per l'uso del congiuntivo ma può darsi che non sia che una conclusione forzata.

_*Grazie!*_


----------



## matoupaschat

Probabile. Zipp, puoi rammentarmi il titolo del libro -credo di averlo in libreria- e indicarmi la pagina, se non ti scomodo oltre misura?
Grazie.
F.


----------



## zipp404

Sempre lo stesso accennato nella mia mail.


----------



## ursu-lab

Necsus said:


> Nella subordinata viene usato il condizionale composto perché si tratta di un futuro nel passato, *e io lo userei anche nella reggente* (posteriore a 'disse'), come suggerisce il 'tuo manuale di grammatica'.



Disse che quando avrebbe finito, l'avrebbe riaccompagnato... 

Pure io ci avevo pensato, ma ti confesso che questi due condizionali composti consecutivi mi sembrano orribili... Ma non so se è solo una sensazione: nelle grammatiche che ho consultato, a proposito del discorso indiretto, questa costruzione (con un futuro ma *anche *un futuro anteriore che lo condiziona) non è nemmeno presa in considerazione. 
E potrebbe riprodurre la medesima struttura del periodo ipotetico perché in effetti l'azione del "quando" condiziona l'altra: fin quando non sarà accaduta la prima, la seconda non si verificherà.


----------



## zipp404

Ciao, Ursu-lab



ursu-lab said:


> ... nelle grammatiche ... questa costruzione (con un futuro ma *anche *un futuro anteriore che lo condiziona) non è nemmeno presa in considerazione....



Una frase però pressa in considerazione e analoga a quella da me citata è la seguente con il futuro semplice e anteriore nel discorso diretto e il condizionale composto nel d. indiretto:

«Ci _crederò_ soltanto _quando l'avro visto_ con i miei occhi» *-->*  «Disse che ci _avrebbe creduto quando lo avrebbe visto_ con i suoi occhi», [donde la mia domanda rispetto all'uso del congiuntivo dopo _quando_ con valore temporale nella frase originale.

.


----------



## Giorgino

ursu-lab said:


> Disse che quando avrebbe finito, l'avrebbe riaccompagnato...
> 
> Pure io ci avevo pensato, ma ti confesso che questi due condizionali composti consecutivi mi sembrano orribili... Ma non so se è solo una sensazione



L'argomento è molto interessante e mi farebbe davvero piacere avere un'opinione da tutti voi circa quello che sto per dire.

Secondo me le due frasi:

"Disse che quando *avesse* finito, l'avrebbe riaccompagnato";

"Disse che quando *avrebbe* finito, l'avrebbe riaccompagnato";

sono *giuste entrambe*, ma il *significato è leggermente diverso*. Nella prima, *non c'è un'orario preciso e fissato* in cui avverrà l'azione di finire. Non si sa nemmeno se quest'azione accadrà o meno. Può darsi che [la tal cosa] non finirà mai, per cui anche l'azione espressa nella reggente non si verificherà. In questo senso, è sostituibile da "se".

Nella seconda, invece, c'è *la certezza *che in un certo momento (un momento ben stabilito) l'azione della subordinata accadrà, e conseguentemente anche quella della principale.

Altro esempio. Mi ero perso nel deserto:

"Quando *avessi *visto sulla sabbia le orme del camion, avrei saputo che ero vicino alla città."

"Quando *avrei* visto sulla sabbia le orme del camion, avrei saputo che ero vicino alla città."

Nel secondo esempio il narratore di fatto ha anticipato che prima o poi vedrà le orme del camion. C'è posteriorità rispetto al momento narrato e quello di vedere le orme. In questo senso, avremmo potuto girare la frase così:

"Ero stanco e senza un goccio d'acqua. Ma di lì a poco *avrei *visto le orme sulla sabbia, e trovato la città."

Siamo tutti d'accordo che questa fila,no? Ebbene, allora perché non riprenderla e dire:

"quando le *avrei viste*, sarei finalmente stato salvo."

So che due condizionali di fila sono brutti da sentire, ma io lo trovo grammaticale. Provate a collegare le due frasi e leggerle di fila:

"Ero stanco e senza un goccio d'acqua. Ma di lì a poco *avrei *visto le orme sulla sabbia, e avrei così trovato la città. Quando l'*avrei trovata*, sarei finalmente stato salvo."

Ripeto, mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni in questo senso.


----------



## zipp404

Ciao Giorgino,

Nella frase seguente in discorso diretto con il futuro semplice e anteriore però chi parla non esprime la certezza (come tu dici) che in un certo momento (un momento ben stabilito) l'azione della subordinata accadrà, e conseguentemente anche quella della principale, bensì un *dubbio *rispetto all'eventualità espressa nella dipendente:

«Ci *crederò *soltanto *quando l'avro visto* con i miei occhi» 

E nel passaggio al discorso indiretto viene formulata con il condizionale composto:

 «Disse che ci *avrebbe creduto* quando lo *avrebbe visto* con i suoi occhi»

EDIT:  Per essere più preciso la frase esprimere un dubbio che può essere risolto soltanto se si rivela la certezza espressa nella dipendente.

.


----------



## ursu-lab

Giorgino, in questa frase "quando" ha il significato di "qualora" ("se"), quindi vuole per forza il congiuntivo se poi non ha visto le orme:


> Quando *avessi *visto sulla sabbia le orme del camion, avrei saputo che ero vicino alla città."


Ma qui si sta parlando della trascrizione di un discorso indiretto.
Disse che...
In questo caso, mi pare che il "quando" sia più da riferirsi all'accezione indicata dal Treccani citata da Matoupaschat, di indeterminatezza sì, ma non di semplice ipotesi.



> *a.* Con valore temporale (...).Oltre che l’indicativo può reggere anche il congiuntivo nel caso che* il tempo dell’azione sia prospettato con indeterminatezza**: *_ti prometto_, _q_. _io muoia_, _di lasciarti tutta la mia roba_ (Leopardi).​


Leopardi, prima o poi, sa che morirà. E gli disse che, quando ("il giorno in cui", di cui non conosce la data con esattezza)* fosse morto*, gli avrebbe lasciato tutto.

In questo caso proprio non vedo come si possa usare un condizionale composto. E anche qui non è che sia un "se", è proprio un "quando".


Come in Verga:
Con quella lì, _quando fosse morto_ il vecchio, c'era da mettere carrozza e cavalli. Perciò teneva l'orfanella come la pupilla degli occhi suoi, *...

*Sapeva che,* una volta* tirate le cuoia il vecchio, si sarebbe arricchito.Mentre in questa:C'era una volta un re che voleva conoscere _quando sarebbe morto_. 

è un futuro nel passato. 

Lui chiese: "voglio sapere quando (= il giorno *esatto *in cui) morirò" 
Lui chiese di sapere quando sarebbe morto.

Zipp, questa frase che citi:


> Disse che ci _avrebbe creduto quando lo avrebbe visto_ con i suoi occhi»


L'hai scritta tu o l'hai trovata da qualche parte? Perché anche in quest'esempio (di incredulità, quindi di ipotesi considerata come irreale o poco probabile) mi pare che ci voglia il congiuntivo trapassato.

Uff, mi sta girando la testa...


----------



## zipp404

Sono tratte da una grammatica scritta da un autorevole linguista italiano e citate come esempi di (*1*) discorso diretto con il fututo semplice e anteriore, e (*2*) la corrispondente trascrizione in d. indiretto con il condizionale composto.

Penso però che questo non voglia per forza dire che non ci siano in assoluto casi un cui un autore/un'autrice non abbia deciso di servirsi del congiuntivo nella dipendente per esprime un senso di incertezza da parte di chi parla rispetto ad alcun aspetto dell'azione nel predicato della dipendente:

Disse che potevo fare con comodo [e che] Quando avessi*** finito lui stesso mi avrebbe riaccompagnato all'uscita.

***L'autore intende inserire nel discorso di chi parla (l'ispettore) una incertezza rispetto alla durata o al seguito dell'azione (= del procedimento) dell'avvocato.  
L'ispettore non esprime questa incertezza in qualità di personaggio, l'autore se ne serve meramente in qualità di (una specie di) portavoce che allude a un'incertezza, a un'apprensione già espressa prima dal direttore di una burocrazia corrotta di cui entrambi fanno parte (questa non è però che un'interpretazione allo scopo di spiegare l'uso di quel congiuntivo trapassato).
.


----------



## ursu-lab

Be', trattandosi di Salvi, non posso fare altro che inchinarmi e adeguarmi...


----------



## ursu-lab

Ripensandoci meglio (sono testona, lo so ), mi è venuta in mente un'altra frase, cioè la stessa ma cambiando il "quando" con un "non appena" e mantendendo lo *stesso *significato.

Mi disse: non appena avrai finito, ti accompagnerò a casa.

Mi disse che, non appena *avessi *finito, mi avrebbe accompagnato a casa.

So bene che google non è per niente attendibile, ma inserendo come parole chiave "disse che non appena" sono al 99% seguiti da un congiuntivo trapassato quando si tratta di riferire un futuro nel passato. Cioè, quando la *seconda *parte è al condizionale composto, quella *precedente *(o la reggente nel discorso diretto)è al congiuntivo trapassato.

Da "Acciaio" (S.Avallone, Rizzoli ed.):

_Poi richiuse la porta e pensò che la sua non era una promessa, ma una  giustizia da compiere. *Si disse che, non appena (=quando) il mostro se ne fosse  andato, lei e sua figlia  avrebbero parlato*.

_Ora vado a prendermi un bel caffè, per svegliarmi un po'_...

_Ma prima, lascio una domanda aperta: qualcuno metterebbe due condizionali composti consecutivi nella frase di Silvia Avallone?Io, personalmente, no. 
Anche se, confesso, a questo punto non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco...


----------



## Giorgino

ursu-lab said:


> Giorgino, in questa frase "quando" ha il significato di "qualora" ("se"), quindi vuole per forza il congiuntivo se poi non ha visto le orme:



Appunto, è quello che dicevo io: in questo caso ha valore di "se." Ma non è che viene dato un valore a "quando" e poi si accordano gli altri pezzi della frase *di conseguenza*; sono le altre parti che *condizionano il significato* di "quando". *Se uso il congiuntivo, "quando" significa "se"* (in questi nostri casi, almeno), *se invece uso il condizionale, è un "futuro nel passato"*, e quindi, certo. "Nel momento in cui sarebbe avvenuta quell'azione, avrei bla bla...".

Ovvio che questo implica che (*per ragioni semantiche però, e non sintattiche*) le due costruzioni *non sono sempre possibili.*

E proprio a fagiolo capita questo:



ursu-lab said:


> Leopardi, prima o poi, sa che morirà. E gli disse che, quando ("il giorno in cui", di cui non conosce la data con esattezza)* fosse morto*, gli avrebbe lasciato tutto. In questo caso proprio non vedo come si possa usare un condizionale  composto. E anche qui non è che sia un "se", è proprio un "quando".



Giusto, difatti qui non si può usare il condizionale. Ma qui *c'entra* il discorso diretto!  Il motivo per cui non si può usare il condizionale è che Leopardi, giustamente, non sa *quando *sarebbe morto, e quindi gli disse che "quando *fosse *morto, gli avrebbe lasciato ecc. ecc.". 
Se però sto narrando quegli eventi da esterno, *senza riportare le sue parole*, posso benissimo dire: "quando sarebbe morto, gli avrebbe lasciato tutto in eredità". Viceversa: "disse che [inizio discorso diretto riportato:] 'quando fosse morto, gli avrebbe lasciato tutto'".

Riporto un pezzo di _Fahrenheit 451_ (siamo a pagina 7 dell'edizione Oscar Mondadori), nella traduzione di Giorgio Monicelli:

"Sapeva che *quando* *fosse ritornato* alla sede degli incendiari avrebbe potuto ecc."

Per come la vedo io, qui significa che l'azione di ritornare non è definita nel tempo (nel *futuro rispetto al protagonista, *nel *futuro del passato rispetto al narratore*), ma una volta che avverrà (se avverrà) accadrà che bla bla.


ursu-lab said:


> Come in Verga:
> Con quella lì, _quando fosse morto_ il vecchio, c'era da mettere carrozza e cavalli. Perciò teneva l'orfanella come la pupilla degli occhi suoi, *...*


* 
Dipende dal punto di vista del narratore rispetto al protagonista*. In questo caso, il narratore si colloca per un momento nello stesso tempo di narrazione del protagonista, e guarda coi suoi occhi: quindi guarda verso il (suo) futuro. Se però ritorna al suo presente, e cioè, rispetto al protagonista, al futuro, allora avrebbe potuto benissimo usare il condizionale. E' anzi la scelta tra congiuntivo e condizionale che determina il punto di vista del narratore (esattamente come il significato di "quando" è determinato dalla scelta del modo verbale, e non viceversa).

Quando c'è un discorso indiretto riferito al passato, ci si colloca per forza nello stesso tempo del protagonista (o della persona di cui si sta parlando), per cui il congiuntivo è d'obbligo. Ecco perché nella frase di Leopardi non posso usare il condizionale: perché *il discorso indiretto mi porta obbligatoriamente ad assumere la sua stessa prospettiva temporale*, che a sua volta mi obbliga a usare il congiuntivo.

Sulla frase di Zipp, cioè:

"Disse che ci *avrebbe creduto* quando lo *avrebbe visto* con i suoi occhi."

per tutto il discorso che ho fatto sopra, credo sia giusta con due condizionali solo se non si tratta di un discorso indiretto. Pertanto:

"Disse che ci avrebbe creduto quando lo avesse visto con i suoi occhi".

*Ma:*

"Ci avrebbe creduto quando lo avesse visto con i suoi occhi"

*oppure*

"Ci avrebbe creduto quando lo avrebbe visto con i suoi occhi".

giuste entrambe, con differenza di significato di cui vedi sopra.

Spero abbiate avuto la pazienza di leggere tutto... mi piacerebbe avere un riscontro da parte vostra, perché ho molti dubbi. Non è un problema semplice dopotutto!


----------



## angelica1985

Giorgino said:


> L'argomento è molto interessante e mi farebbe davvero piacere avere un'opinione da tutti voi circa quello che sto per dire.
> 
> Secondo me le due frasi:
> 
> "Disse che quando *avesse* finito, l'avrebbe riaccompagnato";
> 
> "Disse che quando *avrebbe* finito, l'avrebbe riaccompagnato";
> 
> sono *giuste entrambe*, ma il *significato è leggermente diverso*. Nella prima, *non c'è un'orario preciso e fissato* in cui avverrà l'azione di finire. Non si sa nemmeno se quest'azione accadrà o meno. Può darsi che [la tal cosa] non finirà mai, per cui anche l'azione espressa nella reggente non si verificherà. In questo senso, è sostituibile da "se".
> 
> Nella seconda, invece, c'è *la certezza *che in un certo momento (un momento ben stabilito) l'azione della subordinata accadrà, e conseguentemente anche quella della principale.
> 
> Altro esempio. Mi ero perso nel deserto:
> 
> "Quando *avessi *visto sulla sabbia le orme del camion, avrei saputo che ero vicino alla città."
> 
> "Quando *avrei* visto sulla sabbia le orme del camion, avrei saputo che ero vicino alla città."
> 
> Nel secondo esempio il narratore di fatto ha anticipato che prima o poi vedrà le orme del camion. C'è posteriorità rispetto al momento narrato e quello di vedere le orme. In questo senso, avremmo potuto girare la frase così:
> 
> "Ero stanco e senza un goccio d'acqua. Ma di lì a poco *avrei *visto le orme sulla sabbia, e trovato la città."
> 
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che questa fila,no? Ebbene, allora perché non riprenderla e dire:
> 
> "quando le *avrei viste*, sarei finalmente stato salvo."
> 
> So che due condizionali di fila sono brutti da sentire, ma io lo trovo grammaticale. Provate a collegare le due frasi e leggerle di fila:
> 
> "Ero stanco e senza un goccio d'acqua. Ma di lì a poco *avrei *visto le orme sulla sabbia, e avrei così trovato la città. Quando l'*avrei trovata*, sarei finalmente stato salvo."
> 
> Ripeto, mi piacerebbe conoscere le vostre opinioni in questo senso.


 

si e' perfettamente grammaticale. Sarebbero stati corretti anche nella frase del thread.
L'unico motivo per cui nel discorso diretto la persona usa il congiuntivo"se dovesse finire, me lo dica. La riaccompagnero' io stesso all'uscita." (secondo me la frase sarebbe questa) e' che in effetti, in contesti molto formali, si direbbe cosi'. E' una formula di cortesia. 
Ma due condizionali sarebbero stati perfetti in discorso indiretto. Anzi, decisamente migliori a parere mio.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao a tutti 

Sarò sicuramente fuori strada, ma tornando alla frase iniziale e riprendendo proprio il commento di Giorgino sulla leggera sfumatura di significato (che condivido), continuo a pensare (testona come Ursu?  ) che "quando",  usato come congiunzione, introduca qui un valore condizionale: "se" o, meglio, "*qualora*" _cioè_ "_*quando e se*_"

"Disse che potevo fare con calma: _*lui stesso mi avrebbe riaccompagnato [*quando avessi finito*].   *_

*2.* cong. Introduce proposizioni secondarie di valore temporale, avversativo, condizionale, o causale e insieme condizionale. 

*c.* Con valore condizionale, ha il verbo più spesso all’indicativo se coesiste un valore temporale (_q_. _c’è la salute c’è tutto_), *al congiuntivo se prevale quello condizionale* (_q_. _loro fossero d’accordo_, _accetterei anch’io una transazione_), e inoltre nella forma rafforzata _quand’anche_
[...]

Sto sbagliando ... ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Yulan said:


> *c.* Con valore condizionale, ha il verbo più spesso all’indicativo se coesiste un valore temporale (_q_. _c’è la salute c’è tutto_), *al congiuntivo se prevale quello condizionale* (_q_. _loro fossero d’accordo_, _accetterei anch’io una transazione_), e inoltre nella forma rafforzata _quand’anche_
> [...]


 . E mi sembra anche che nel nostro caso il congiuntivo metta in rilievo la poca importanza attribuita al momento in cui l'avvocato avrà finito.


----------



## zipp404

Yulan said:


> continuo a pensare ... che "quando",  usato come congiunzione, introduca qui un valore condizionale: "se" o, meglio, "*qualora*" _cioè_ "_*quando e se*_"
> 
> "Disse che potevo fare con calma: _*lui stesso mi avrebbe riaccompagnato [*quando avessi finito*].   *_
> 
> *2.* cong. Introduce proposizioni secondarie di valore temporale, avversativo, condizionale, o causale e insieme condizionale.
> 
> *c.* Con valore condizionale, ha il verbo più spesso all’indicativo se coesiste un valore temporale (_q_. _c’è la salute c’è tutto_), *al congiuntivo se prevale quello condizionale* (_q_. _loro fossero d’accordo_, _accetterei anch’io una transazione_), e inoltre nella forma rafforzata _quand’anche_ [...]






matoupaschat said:


> . E mi sembra anche che nel nostro caso il congiuntivo metta in rilievo la poca importanza attribuita al momento in cui l'avvocato avrà finito.



Adesso è chiarissimo.  *Grazie *Yulan e Matou.
.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao caro Matou!  
Esatto, anche a me pare che l'ispettore voglia confermare l'irrilevanza del tempo necessario: "faccia con comodo" dice, infatti, come prima cosa!


Ciao Zipp !
Ad ogni modo ... aspettiamo gli dei dell'Olimpo ... personalmente ... ho più fiducia in Necsus che nel "Treccani" !


----------

